# Looking for some good news...



## nobump

Hi,
Registered today with the site, think today has to be the worse so far in my TTC process, have been trying for a few years, hubby has a low sperm count, I have had lots of tests to day, blood, lap, just been to see my consultant 6 weeks after my lap which checked out ok, just to be told that I know have p to a 2 year wait for IVF treatment... feel like every step forward results in 10 steps backwards... feel like time is running out for us :wacko:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Ame

:wave: My DH also has low sperm count and we can't figure out what's wrong with me. We have been trying for over 3 years now and are headed the IVF route as well. Good luck to you and if you go over to the long term TTC area there is loads of info and all the ladies are super helpful and supportive.


----------



## nobump

Keep seeing time hop messages on face book. Find myself thinking I remember that holiday in 2010 were we TTC then..... thought I would find my introduction on here.... looks like we were. 

Still no joy. 2 failed IVF in 2014. Low AMH. Have now given up NTNP but with no real hope. Currently 4 days late but cycles have been funny if late so not getting hopes up. Don't think we BD during O we have both been illthis month.

Don't really know what section on here I belong to.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi and welcome!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Welcome, and good luck!


----------

